# Dismantling AIRTEL Smartbytes



## crucio96 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok so airtel has this scheme of buying smartbytes data when you finish up with your download quota under FUP. After my quota has been consumed, it yields a red colored page every single time i start my internet. Its fu**ing irritating and useless.. Any ideas as to how i can kill this feature?


----------

